# New event this year in San Antonio



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lonestar Cigar Bash - Finck Cigar Outlet

Not sure if many know about this event. I found out about it from a buddy. We both drove down to Houston for the Texas Cigar Festival and that was great but its a bit of a drive for many of us. San Antonio is about 5 1/2 hours. So any one whos planning on going let me know.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

That sounds good, thank you for posting.
I'm going to give this one some serious thought.
My son goes to school down there, it would be win, win for me!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

No problem Mark. I would like to meet some puffers down there. I really want to go to Houston but that drive is a killer. I figure the more the merrier.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bought my tickets today. this is what me and GF decided on. Hope to see puffers there.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's happening in my back yard, but unfortunately I will be traveling out of the country that week. Ugh! I was traveling when the Houston event happened last year too.

Anyway, I m sure it will be a blast. Fincks is a pretty nice store.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

i will have to see about this, it would be a shame to pass since it's about 12 miles from my house


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Got my tickets last week. See you there.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Of all the weekends, it ends up on the same as my daughter's birthday party. If it's the same time next year she may have to have her party a week later.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

fybyoyo said:


> Of all the weekends, it ends up on the same as my daughter's birthday party. If it's the same time next year she may have to have her party a week later.


Field trip birthday party??/

hahaha jk


----------



## MEF (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be there - We should find a place to gather, a sort of Puffer Lounge where we can taste some of the samples we aquired.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

The location changed from the original Aggie Park to Pedrottis Ranch off Hausman/ 1604. I'll be there around 3pm. Tom 210-857-2375. Call or text me and we'll stake a claim in a good location.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here at the event found Tom. Sitting at red table.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

So how was it?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanR said:


> So how was it?


Well Dan I can't speak for Tom but me and my girlfriend had fun. I really liked where they held it Pedrotti's, big indoor building they let us smoke in. Food was very good more than I expected and catered really well. There was a cash bar but nothing I was in the mood for. Gift bag was good 20 cigars and a Xikar lighter(All the lighters were empty but Xikar was on hand to fill them if you were willing to wait in line.) Plenty of vendors thereas well as Manuel Quesada and from what I was told some great deals on what they offered. I was not looking to buy a box this week so I just picked up the Fuente Sampler for $45. I also really liked how they had the vendors and check out set up if they do it again next year they will need 2 tables to check out. They had some of their rollers on hand rolling fresh cigars which I grabbed one and smoked it there, it was pretty good not sure why I have not smoked a fresh one before.

Here is a Pic of the gift bag cigars









Here is the free lighter it looks like we all got the same one










Fuente gift bag was a steal and surprisingly did not sell out since I bought it towards the later part of the evening.










All in all I had a lot of fun and hanging out and talking to Tom was great. It was really good to meet him there. It sounds as if they are gonna do this again next year so get ready I am looking to see some of you there for that.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a nice sampler. I definately need to make one of these events sometime in the future. Thanks for the recap!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

wow the fuente bag was sweet


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this, I will have to go next year.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

yea me to. there already setup for the next one just waiting for Emily to release the date.
aaaaaaand just so y'all know I heard of a drew estate and pardon event getting setup by the club to will let y'all know what I hear next
cheers


----------



## MEF (Mar 15, 2012)

Liga &Padron, two of my favorite words... Do tell!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys Finks is doing it again on April 27 this year. If you can make it out you should! Lots of fun great raffle prizes, and everything goes to a great cause.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Looked like a great event. Just surprised R. Hanssen wasn't there.....ainkiller:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Looked like a great event. Just surprised R. Hanssen wasn't there.....ainkiller:


He might have been. I was there, and I'm just learning of all these puffers were there. About 300 people showed up. You say free beer in TX a ton of people show up lol. It gathered a ton of money for WWP. The guy who won the grand prize is here on the forum. Punk won a big 500 count end table humidor. He also won a grand prize before that, a years supply of cigars. Coincedence I think not lol.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> He might have been. I was there, and I'm just learning of all these puffers were there. About 300 people showed up. You say free beer in TX a ton of people show up lol. It gathered a ton of money for WWP. The guy who won the grand prize is here on the forum. Punk won a big 500 count end table humidor. He also won a grand prize before that, a years supply of cigars. Coincedence I think not lol.


And I can call him a punk he is a buddy of mine... and you know you're all thinking it anyway lmao.


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Looked like a great event. Just surprised R. Hanssen wasn't there.....ainkiller:


I didn't go last year. I was invited to another charity event that was at the same time. I did buy three tickets and gave them to some troops though.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> He might have been. I was there, and I'm just learning of all these puffers were there. About 300 people showed up. You say free beer in TX a ton of people show up lol. It gathered a ton of money for WWP. The guy who won the grand prize is here on the forum. Punk won a big 500 count end table humidor. He also won a grand prize before that, a years supply of cigars. Coincedence I think not lol.


Beer was not free....cash bar


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Beer was not free....cash bar


Bud light was free in the small plastic cups. The imports weren't. Finks has free beer at every event. There were also free samples of rebecca creek whiskey.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Bud light was free in the small plastic cups. The imports weren't. Finks has free beer at every event. There were also free samples of rebecca creek whiskey.


Or I accidently stole some beer lol.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> Bud light was free in the small plastic cups. The imports weren't. Finks has free beer at every event. There were also free samples of rebecca creek whiskey.


oh thats right but I don't drink the buds coors or othermajor domestics.

I would rather buy bottled water than drink a free bud light.

But that food was amazing!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> oh thats right but I don't drink the buds coors or othermajor domestics.
> 
> I would rather buy bottled water than drink a free bud light.
> 
> But that food was amazing!


I guess your sn rings true then lol. Hey there are some cool events going on in Lubbock right now. Pm me and I can give you some info if you want.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree he is a punk lol... Whats his name on here Matt by the way this weekend at the Fincks on bandera road is our potluck weekend we do. We all bring scotch and food of all types feel free to bring a taste of what yall like say hello to me if yall make it.
Cheers


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> I agree he is a punk lol... Whats his name on here Matt by the way this weekend at the Fincks on bandera road is our potluck weekend we do. We all bring scotch and food of all types feel free to bring a taste of what yall like say hello to me if yall make it.
> Cheers


Idk something with jason in it. He never posts anything. I guess he is shy...


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll ask him lol


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey what's up guys I'm New to the page. So far I'm really liking the atmosphere. I'm looking foward to attend events in our area. I usually shop at Fincks on West Avenue, i know they had an event not too long ago. Sadly I couldn't make it so if you guys know of any upcoming in the near future ill appreciate the notice


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

:hat: You got it "G"


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Güero said:


> Hey what's up guys I'm New to the page. So far I'm really liking the atmosphere. I'm looking foward to attend events in our area. I usually shop at Fincks on West Avenue, i know they had an event not too long ago. Sadly I couldn't make it so if you guys know of any upcoming in the near future ill appreciate the notice


I try to post all events in the San Antonio members thread. Keep an eye out there. Actually Bryan do you want to take that over? You get the same emails I do. It will help get your post count up amd 100 posts will go by quick. I'll update the events for Operation cigars for Warriors stuff. If you stumble across one of those events please go! It is a great group of people and every event is a charity event, to get stogies out to our troops.


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> I try to post all events in the San Antonio members thread. Keep an eye out there. Actually Bryan do you want to take that over? You get the same emails I do. It will help get your post count up amd 100 posts will go by quick. I'll update the events for Operation cigars for Warriors stuff. If you stumble across one of those events please go! It is a great group of people and every event is a charity event, to get stogies out to our troops.


Sounds great and ill be sure to keep an eye out.!! Thanks Matt.!!


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will try and keep up with all the events in SA considering that i get all the emails for them from all the local B&Ms and cats. But i will do so in the SA member thread. Hope all had a great New Years!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like its time again for this event.
We will be there.
Saturday, April 27th 4-8PM


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I picked up my ticket on Wednesday; I'll be there also.


----------

